# Anyone use the Original Incra Jig?



## John Gray (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought this jig from Rockler (who no longer carries it) and I see that Woodpeck is selling them now. It's the "plastic looking" one.
I used it once and besides the LONG LEARNING CURVE did not have good luck with it. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions on using this model? Where can I get bits the work etc?3


----------



## John Gray (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the information. I'm getting ready to edge band some particle board with oak for a sander top for a sander that I'm building.


----------



## John Gray (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry for the above post it was meant for another blog, 1st time posting on this forum.

*PS- I have been using Grizzly dovetail bits.*


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a light gray one. I really only use it as an incremental position-er on the drill press. I am not really taken with it. It is a wonder that I bought an Ultra jig. That is great!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, John! The best advise I can give you on the jig is to be sure that you have the pieces centered correctly. If not your cuts will be off and not fit. Be sure you are using the correct template for the cuts you are attempting to make. There is a very large learning curve, so if you have purchased the template book, then I would suggest you follow the instructions step by step and practice, practice, practice, practice, pra........ well, you get the point.
As for bits, MLCS sells sets that are supposed to be for the Incra Jig.
Click HERE to take a look at them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Are you talking about the dovetail jig below,,they did drop it for a bit but it's now back on sale...

If so it came with a great DVD (HOW-TO -DVD ) if you can't find it on hand you can get a replacement from rockler...

It will show you how to use the jig from square one..

Incra Universal Precision Positioning Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

bits from rockler 
======
demo Video below
http://www.rockler.com/video/incra/Incra-Universal-Precision-Positioning-Jig.html

============



John Gray said:


> I bought this jig from Rockler (who no longer carries it) and I see that Woodpeck is selling them now. It's the "plastic looking" one.
> I used it once and besides the LONG LEARNING CURVE did not have good luck with it. Does anyone have any tips or suggestions on using this model? Where can I get bits the work etc?3


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I find the jig very easy to use. What problems are you having?
If you use a 1/4" bit, use the 1/4" scale. 3/8" - 3/8" scale. Very easy to use.


----------



## jc1103 (Oct 16, 2008)

Bought my IncraJig years ago (before DVD)... now putting it to use on a homebuilt table and Freund 1700VCEK and new Whiteside bits


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I am some what confused I have the plastic gray incara jeg. I have made a very heavy face for it. I do face frames. rails and stiles all the time with it. Yes I would love to have the big incara jeg, but until I hit the lottery this will serve me quite well.


----------



## John Gray (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been doing some research on this subject and believe part of my problem is the bits I am using. I used pine on my 1st tryout and it is to soft and I had not backed up my cuts properly so I had alot of tear out.
I'm working on several other projects right now and will get back to the Incra and post more later.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just found a set of incremental strips for the jig in the guide book. It should be a bit more uesful now, but it wont replace the Ultra Jig.


----------

